# What is a SB model A



## debrular (Oct 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me about a SB model A. That is what it says on the name plate. I just got a picture of the
name plate.


----------



## HMF (Oct 25, 2010)

This page will explain and show the differences in models:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend9-inch/


Best,


Nelson


----------

